# Anyone having issues booking on ryanair?



## serotoninsid (13 Oct 2014)

Getting the following =>  Sorry – Your Payment has DECLINED and the transaction is NOT Confirmed


I'm using the very same visa debit card I had used many months previously.  However, I think this is the first time I've booked with them since they revamped their website.


----------



## moneybox (13 Oct 2014)

try a different browser


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Oct 2014)

moneybox said:


> try a different browser



Tried with both Chrome & IE - and now at two different locations - without success.  Very frustrating...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Oct 2014)

Try clearing your cache.


----------



## so-crates (14 Oct 2014)

I noticed an issue checking in last night - had to restart check in a couple of times before succeeding - might be worth trying again this morning (no harm in clearing your cache as PaddyBloggit suggests)


----------



## gipimann (14 Oct 2014)

I booked with Ryanair over the weekend (also using a visa debit card) and had no difficulty.


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Oct 2014)

Tried again - and no joy.  Is there an email address for 'customer service'?

I guess I'll either have to get someone else to book it or else pay the 30 quid extra for aer lingus....


----------



## Bronte (15 Oct 2014)

I've had no problem with Ryanair and I booked a flight in the last week or so.  The problem is with either your credit card or your computer.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Oct 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> Tried again - and no joy.  Is there an email address for 'customer service'?
> 
> I guess I'll either have to get someone else to book it or else pay the 30 quid extra for aer lingus....



Call your bank up if you haven't done so already  - if Ryanair are trying to charge your card and it's somehow failing the bank will be able to see that and tell you why / unblock it if it was them that was blocking it.

That or if you've another card you can try with see if that works.


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Oct 2014)

EvilDoctorK said:


> Call your bank up if you haven't done so already  - if Ryanair are trying to charge your card and it's somehow failing the bank will be able to see that and tell you why / unblock it if it was them that was blocking it.
> 
> That or if you've another card you can try with see if that works.



Thanks but I've already done that.  They said there was no issue.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Oct 2014)

If the bank doesn't see Ryanair even trying to charge your card then that's quite weird indeed .. Problem must lie with whatever validation Ryanair is running on your card before they even try to process the payment ( They do things like spotting obviously invalid card numbers due to typos etc. )   .. if they were genuinely getting decline messages from your bank then the bank would surely see this and tell you ... 

Normally when this type of thing has happened to me booking flights on strange airline websites it's a simple question of calling the credit card company and getting them to confirm they blocked the transaction and instructing them not to block it again  ( Some credit card companies have blanked blocks on some airline sites due to elevated fraud risk, but Ryanair wouldn't normally be on that list !)  .. but this doesn't sound like what's happening here.

You can try to talk to them on their new "live chat" service on their website .. but I'm not sure that' would be that useful  .. Aer Lingus might be a better option than wasting > 30 Euro of your time !


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Oct 2014)

I tried their live chat - I couldn't even begin to tell you how that experience went!  Have a read for yourselves ...absolutely priceless.  About as much use as an ashtray on a motorcycle => [broken link removed]


I give up.  AL it is.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Oct 2014)

Seems like chocolate teapot territory alright !


----------

